# Bombing Targets Canadian Troops - 18 Sep 06



## armyvern (18 Sep 2006)

Posting under the fairdealings copyright....

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/18/bombing-canadians.html



> Bombing targets Canadians troops in Afghanistan
> Last Updated Mon, 18 Sep 2006 05:52:55 EDT
> CBC News
> 
> ...



CBC is now reporting on-air that this was a result of a bomb attached in some manner to a bicycle. 

Also reporting on-air that four NATO soldiers have been killed today along with the above story but have not made a direct link between the two. No nationalities released.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2006)

Still a mix of reports re:  whether Canadians confirmed killed, or just injured...

Associated Press
http://www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-afghan-nato-attacked,0,7050789.story?coll=sns-ap-nationworld-headlines

Agence France Presse
http://sg.news.yahoo.com/060918/1/43hvm.html|Agence France Presse

Reuters
http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/articlenews.aspx?type=topNews&storyid=2006-09-18T103232Z_01_ISL242604_RTRUKOC_0_UK-AFGHAN-VIOLENCE.xml&src=rss

BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/5355478.stm

Forbes.com
http://www.forbes.com/business/feeds/afx/2006/09/18/afx3023677.html|Forbes.com

Edit - adding Taliban claiming responsibility....


*Taliban claims responsibility for southern Afghan suicide blast* 
Associated Press via International Herald Tribune, 18 Sept 06
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/09/18/asia/AS_GEN_Afghan_Taliban.php

A purported Taliban spokesman claimed responsibility Monday for a suicide blast that targeted Canadian troops in southern Afghanistan.  Qari Yousaf Ahmadi, who claims to be a spokesman for Taliban affairs in southern Afghanistan, said the bomber who targeted troops in Kandahar was an Afghan from the same province.  NATO said its troops suffered "multiple casualties" in the blast. An Afghan official said the attack left several people dead and dozens wounded.  Ahmadi, whose exact ties to the militants is not known, said the militants will continue with their attacks against U.S., NATO and other coalition forces.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060917%2fsuicide_bomb_afghan_060918&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True


Four soldiers were killed and several wounded in an explosion which targeted troops in southern Afghanistan Monday, a NATO spokesman said.


CTV.ca News Staff 



The attack took place as the troops, including Canadians, were handing out candy and notebooks to children in the Kandahar province of Panjwaii.

NATO spokesman Mark Laity told Newsnet that four soldiers were killed and "a significant number of others wounded," but declined to reveal their nationalities. 

He said the blast, which may have been carried out by a suicide bomber "on a bicycle," also injured "a number of civilians.'' 

Laity told Newsnet that NATO officials were "not surprised" by the attack.

"These tactics are what we'd expect from an enemy that's been defeated," Laity said, adding that it may be "some time" before the number of civilian casualties was known.

Monday's attack comes just a day after NATO wrapped up Operation Medusa -- a two-week anti-Taliban operation in which more than 500 insurgents were reported killed. NATO described the operation as a success Sunday, despite continuing violence in the south.

Most of Afghanistan's recent surge in violence has taken place in volatile southern provinces, where some 8,000 NATO forces took military control from the U.S.-led coalition on Aug. 1. 

NATO commanders say they need another 2,500 troops plus greater air support to crush the Taliban threat more quickly.

Some 2,200 Canadians are in Kandahar province. Thirty-two Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed since the Canadian mission to the country began in 2002.

With files from the Associated Press.


----------



## patrick666 (18 Sep 2006)

I don't care why you are fighting, what religion you are, who you are fighting... attacking children will always be wrong and just shows how callous and depraved they are. 

RIP to the 4 soldiers who have died and a get well to those who have been injured.


----------



## scoutfinch (18 Sep 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I know, I know. When I mumbled it to myself while typing I was using my sarcastic voice.



Damn... that *inside voice* getting outside again, vern?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

to the four fallen soliders, to the wounded, the comrades, families, friends and loved ones.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

CBC Newsworld has BGen Fraser on...another sad day for Canada.

   
   


MRM


----------



## patrick666 (18 Sep 2006)

All 4 are Canadian... It truly is another sad day, rest easy soldiers.


----------



## patrick666 (18 Sep 2006)

*Suicide bomb kills 4 Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan*
Last Updated Mon, 18 Sep 2006 09:27:42 EDT
CBC News

Four Canadian soldiers were killed by a suicide bomber in southern Afghanistan on Monday while they were conducting a security patrol, according to the Canadian military.

"Our thoughts and prayers go out to go out all of the families," said Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, the Canadian commander in southern Afghanistan. He said next of kin are still being notified.

NATO spokesman Mark Laity told CBC News said NATO believes the bomb was attached to a bicycle.

Earlier reports said the soldiers were handing out notebooks and pens to children at the time of the attack, but Canadian officials would say only that the troops had been on patrol.

A "substantial" number of NATO soldiers were wounded in the attack, Laity said, adding it was not clear how many civilians were wounded.

"It's a fairly chaotic scene," he said.

"We are not yet certain how many civilians were involved. At the moment, the number seems small," he said.

Afghan officials said dozens of people were wounded.

The injured soldiers were taken to a military hospital, Laity said.

The attack occurred in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province, where a two-week NATO-led operation to rid the area of Taliban ended Sunday.

NATO has said its troops killed more than 500 insurgents in the operation and called it a success even though violence continues in the south.

"After the success of the Operation Medusa, where we pushed the Taliban out of a large area, we are trying to set up the conditions for non-combat rebuilding and reconstruction. So this was not a combat scene," Laity said.

Canada has more than 2,000 soldiers in Afghanistan, mostly in the Kandahar region. On Friday, the Harper government announced that it was increasing the country's troop commitment to 2,500.

With the latest deaths, 36 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed since the Canadian mission to the country began in 2002.




RIP, my deepest sympathies to their family, friends and comrades.


----------



## muffin (18 Sep 2006)

RIP Soldiers..

Thought and prayers to the families and friends.

... takes a sick kinda freak to drive a bomb into a group a children.


----------



## Nagual (18 Sep 2006)

RIP     

Phil


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (18 Sep 2006)

RIP---


----------



## The_Pipes (18 Sep 2006)

RIP to the fallen, My thoughts and prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## military granny (18 Sep 2006)

RIP Soldiers  
May the injured get back on their feet soon, and may the families find some comfort knowing their men and women are hero's to us at home.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Sep 2006)

Well both CBC and CTV have it on there websites.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/18/bombing-canadians.html

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060917/suicide_bomb_afghan_060918/20060918?hub=TopStories


<ADDED>

And from DND.

News Release
Four Canadian soldiers killed, others injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–06.023 - September 18, 2006

OTTAWA - Four Canadian soldiers were killed and a number of others injured when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated himself near Canadian troops conducting a foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.  The attack occurred at approximately 9:30 a.m. Kandahar time, about 30 km west of Kandahar City. An unknown number of civilians, including children, were also injured in the explosion.

The identities of the deceased soldiers are being withheld pending notification of next-of-kin.

International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) helicopters evacuated the injured soldiers to various ISAF medical facilities in the region, including the Canadian-led multinational hospital at the Kandahar Airfield. Two injured Afghan children were also evacuated to the Canadian Provincial Reconstruction Team’s (PRT) camp in Kandahar City for medical treatment. All of the injured soldiers have non-life threatening injuries. 

Cowardly Taliban attacks like this are an attempt to undermine Canadian and international efforts to help the Afghan people achieve peace and security.

Reconstruction of Afghanistan, the overarching goal of Canada and of the international community, is inhibited by insurgency. The Taliban have proven time and time again that they are opposed to the reconstruction of Afghanistan and the improvement of conditions for all Afghans.


----------



## dglad (18 Sep 2006)

Once again, a salute to these soldiers, a wish for them to RIP, and the most sincere condolences to their families, friends and loved ones.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2006)

To the fallen, and the familes, colleagues and friends of the fallen...



 


Best wishes to the injured - hoping you'll be better soon.


----------



## ark (18 Sep 2006)

RIP soldiers & civilians + a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## gk404 (18 Sep 2006)

My condolences to the families and the troops.  My wishes for a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Wookilar (18 Sep 2006)

to the Fallen and injured.

Kids...........

Negotiate?

...............

I don't think so.

edit: now even 9D wants to go on the warpath. Our condolences to the families.


----------



## LIKELY (18 Sep 2006)

God Bless all the dead and injured. Except one...to add to Von Garvin.............................................


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Sep 2006)

RIP. Hopfully the injured will have a speedy recovery


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Sep 2006)

Crap, what lousy thing to hear in the morning, I am sure there a lot of people at the home base waiting for the call.


----------



## Trinity (18 Sep 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Crap, what lousy thing to hear in the morning, I am sure there a lot of people at the home base waiting for the call.



Most notifications if not all would have been made long before the media put it out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2006)

Rest easy toops.


----------



## dardt (18 Sep 2006)

RIP troops  

Condolences to the families and friends of these great Canadians.


----------



## Pea (18 Sep 2006)

I honestly just don't know what to say this time. I'm sickened at the thought of hurting innocent children.

My thoughts are with the family & friends of the fallen and injured heroes.

My heart aches this morning.


----------



## Hockeycaper (18 Sep 2006)

Truly a very sad day with this disturbing news. It's been weeks of great highs ( lottery wins) and  very low lows( more Cdn. deaths). 

My thoughts and prayers are with all the families involved.


----------



## missing1 (18 Sep 2006)

condolances to the families and God bless the fallen, They will not be forgotten. 

 Missing1.


----------



## GAP (18 Sep 2006)

my condolances


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Sep 2006)

RIP troops


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Sep 2006)

RIP soldiers! Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of those killed, and prayers for speedy and complete recoveries for the injured soldiers and children.


----------



## twistidnick (18 Sep 2006)

Rest In Peace


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2006)

Sad but true, they don't think like us and will gladly use kids and anyone else as lures and carriers of bombs, knowingly or not. Personally I/we steer clear of kids becuase of the fact they draw snipers and suicide bombers.

Its all sick by our culture, and its hard to comprhend that kids can be used in such a fashion, but here its just a way of doing buisness. Life is cheap here. They don't and never will think like we do. Ever in a 1000 lifetimes. War will always rage in these regions regardless of us invaders. If they can't kill us they will start with each other.

Personally, I keep my candies for myself and my friends. Let the kids hopefully grow old and not be USED as tools of war.

My heart goes out to the Canucks who died in this blast, along to the US forces who copp it sweet here in Baghdad everyday, again the Blackhawk medivacs flew hard and heavy into 10 CSH this am. Like I have said before, thats a sight I will take home for keeps.

For those in the shyte in the Ghan and elsewhere, (quoting now from a good member on here who tells me....) keep your stick on the ice.


Good luck lads, and regards from a world of shyte,

 Wes


----------



## dapaterson (18 Sep 2006)

The Leader of the Official Opposition has released a statement:


> *Statement by the Honourable Bill Graham, Leader of the Opposition, on the death of Four Canadian Soldiers in Afghanistan*
> _September 18, 2006_
> On behalf of the Liberal Party of Canada and our Parliamentary caucus, I would like to express my deepest sadness and regret at the news of the death of the four Canadian soldiers killed in a suicide bombing in Southern Afghanistan on September 18, 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2006)

Piper, stay in school, get your education, then go for a deployment, as there is plenty of time, Your childrens children will still be fighting this war.

Wes


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Sep 2006)

RIP my brothers...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (18 Sep 2006)

god damnit..

RIP Brothers


----------



## a78jumper (18 Sep 2006)

I am beyond disgust with the Taliban for taking out little children in this cowardly attack. Targetting soldiers is one thing, someone's kids trying to get some candy and school notebooks shows just how depraved these animals are.  If I was 20 years younger......


----------



## Korus (18 Sep 2006)

The TB's disregard for collateral damage to civilians and children in their attacks is nothing new. They simply just don't care.

RIP Troops.


----------



## big bad john (18 Sep 2006)

RIP...my thoughts and prayers are with you always.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Sep 2006)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> I am beyond disgust with the Taliban for taking out little children in this cowardly attack. Targetting soldiers is one thing, someone's kids trying to get some candy and school notebooks shows just how depraved these animals are.  If I was 20 years younger......


+1. too bad I wasent over there to help as well.


----------



## manhole (18 Sep 2006)

this is a habit I would truly like to break............rest in peace to the fallen and a speedy recovery to the wounded.   We thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (18 Sep 2006)

This is becoming way to frequent for me, another sad sad day for Canada as a whole, RIP brothers, stand easy

          :'(


----------



## muffin (18 Sep 2006)

From CTV

The unit attacked was made up mainly from the Second Batallion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Manitoba.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060917/suicide_bomb_afghan_060918/20060918?hub=TopStories

Prayers going out to Shilo

muffin


----------



## Pea (18 Sep 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Prayers going out to Shilo



+1 on that. And now we wait...  :-\


----------



## Remius (18 Sep 2006)




----------



## littlebug (18 Sep 2006)

My guy is 2VP, fearing the worst, hoping for the best with all my heart.
Thoughts and prayers go to all the fallen, the injured and everyone left behind to worry and wait.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

littlebug said:
			
		

> My guy is 2VP, fearing the worst, hoping for the best with all my heart.
> Thoughts and prayers go to all the fallen, the injured and everyone left behind to worry and wait.



Littlebug,

The whole Army.ca family, the whole military family, the good people of Canada, are behind you, and the loved ones of all on the TF...


----------



## scoutfinch (18 Sep 2006)

_Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders Fields._


----------



## big bad john (18 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2067

News Release
Four Canadian soldiers killed, others injured in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–06.023 - September 18, 2006

OTTAWA - Four Canadian soldiers were killed and a number of others injured when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated himself near Canadian troops conducting a foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.  The attack occurred at approximately 9:30 a.m. Kandahar time, about 30 km west of Kandahar City. An unknown number of civilians, including children, were also injured in the explosion.

The identities of the deceased soldiers are being withheld pending notification of next-of-kin.

International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) helicopters evacuated the injured soldiers to various ISAF medical facilities in the region, including the Canadian-led multinational hospital at the Kandahar Airfield. Two injured Afghan children were also evacuated to the Canadian Provincial Reconstruction Team’s (PRT) camp in Kandahar City for medical treatment. All of the injured soldiers have non-life threatening injuries. 

Cowardly Taliban attacks like this are an attempt to undermine Canadian and international efforts to help the Afghan people achieve peace and security.

Reconstruction of Afghanistan, the overarching goal of Canada and of the international community, is inhibited by insurgency. The Taliban have proven time and time again that they are opposed to the reconstruction of Afghanistan and the improvement of conditions for all Afghans.


----------



## Poppa (18 Sep 2006)

Prayers out  

These are the people the Dippers want to "negotiate" with.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (18 Sep 2006)

RIP Troops


----------



## military granny (18 Sep 2006)

As Pea and littlebug have said now we wait with bated breath hoping our friends are OK and praying for the men and women of 2VP.


----------



## zanshin (18 Sep 2006)

My most sincere thoughts and prayers.


----------



## karl28 (18 Sep 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are to the families of the fallen and the wounded


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (18 Sep 2006)

Another Sad day!  R.I.P Soldiers


----------



## Cansoldier (18 Sep 2006)

RIP Pte Byers


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Sep 2006)

My condolences to the family, friends and the PPCLI on the loss of Pte. David Byers. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060917/suicide_bomb_afghan_060918/20060918?hub=TopStories


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Sep 2006)

Pte Byers...stand...easy.  RIP  

Thoughts and prayers for a young soldiers comrades, loved ones, family and friends.

  We will remember.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Sep 2006)

All of our soldiers are brave. As a Family, as a Band Of Brothers, we all feel the loss.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Sep 2006)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## leodvr (18 Sep 2006)

rest in peace


----------



## BernDawg (19 Sep 2006)

Stand easy lads.  Your work is done.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Sep 2006)

RIP Troops.


----------



## wookie11 (19 Sep 2006)

RIP Troops


----------



## 043 (19 Sep 2006)

RIP, speedy recovery to all! 

Chimo!!!!!!!


----------



## Echo9 (19 Sep 2006)

One of my sappers was among the injured.  Apparently, he's been through the worst of it, coming out of surgery in stable condition.  I understand that he's going to have some rough days coming up, but at least has the chance of a full recovery.


When I got the notification, it definitely put things in perspective at the day job...


----------



## muffin (19 Sep 2006)

Another ID'd

Another of the four Canadians killed in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan on Monday has been identified, with his mother saying her son was "very much a soldier."

    Pte. David Byers was killed when a suicide bomber attacked his patrol in Afghanistan. (DND/Canadian Press) Pte. David Byers was killed when a suicide bomber attacked his patrol in Afghanistan. (DND/Canadian Press) 

Leona Arnold made the comment about her 32-year-old son, Cpl. Glen Arnold, on Tuesday from her home in McKerrow, Ont. She said she would not comment further until after his funeral.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/09/19/uncle-soldier.html


----------



## BernDawg (19 Sep 2006)

The remaining names have been released by DND.
RIP and godspeed my friends.
Names of Remaining Deceased Soldiers Released
CEFCOM NR–06.025 - September 19, 2006

OTTAWA – The remaining three Canadian soldiers killed in the suicide attack that occurred on September 18 in Afghanistan are:

Corporal Glen Arnold from 2 Field Ambulance based in Petawawa, Ontario;

Corporal Shane Keating of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba; and

Corporal Keith Morley, of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry. 

Private David Byers, also of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry was the fourth soldier killed in the attack.

The four soldiers were killed, and a number of others injured, when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated his bomb near Canadian troops on foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. 

The attack occurred at approximately 9:30 a.m. Kandahar time, about 30 km west of Kandahar City. A number of civilians, including children, were also injured in the attack.


----------



## Pea (19 Sep 2006)

My heart goes out to the family and friends of these brave souls. What a horribly sad day, especially for those in Shilo. And unfortunately again for Petawawa.

2 VP, Second to None.


----------



## muffin (19 Sep 2006)

My heart felt condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## Cansoldier (19 Sep 2006)

RIP


----------



## Pea (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/09/19/uncle-soldier.html
Defence names 3 more slain Canadian soldiers



> National Defence identified the other two soldiers as Cpl. Shane Keating and Cpl. Keith Morley. Their home towns have not yet been released.
> 
> Byers, Keating and Morley were with the second battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Sep 2006)

RIP troops.

Condolences to the families and friends.

D


----------



## Hill677 (19 Sep 2006)

National Defence: Names of Remaining Deceased Soldiers Released 
  
OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(CCNMatthews - Sept. 19, 2006) - The remaining three Canadian soldiers killed in the suicide attack that occurred on September 18 in Afghanistan are:

Corporal Glen Arnold from 2 Field Ambulance based in Petawawa, Ontario;

Corporal Shane Keating of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Manitoba; and

Corporal Keith Morley, of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

Private David Byers, also of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry was the fourth soldier killed in the attack.

The four soldiers were killed, and a number of others injured, when a suicide bomber, travelling on a bicycle, detonated his bomb near Canadian troops on foot patrol in the Panjwayi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.

The attack occurred at approximately 9:30 a.m. Kandahar time, about 30 km west of Kandahar City. A number of civilians, including children, were also injured in the attack.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Sep 2006)

My condolences to the families of Cpl. Shane Keating,Cpl. Keith Morley,Cpl. Glen Arnold and Pte. David Byers. I pray for a speedy recovery for those injured in this attack.


----------



## big bad john (20 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2071

Statement
Private David Byers Family Issues Statement
September 20, 2006

On Monday, September 18, 2006 while serving in Afghanistan, our beloved son, Private David Robert James Byers, heroically paid the ultimate sacrifice for his country. David’s sacrifice was also paid by three of his comrades in this fateful event. David was a true soldier, loved by his family and his extended family in the military. The family respectfully requests privacy in this time of grief.

Parents: John and Jane Byers
Brothers: Nathan and Alan Byers
Fiance: Chantal Roy and Family Members 

- 30 -

Note to editors: For media queries, please contact Captain Scott Spurr, CFB Public Affairs Officer at (613) 687-5511, extension 6721.


----------



## Pea (20 Sep 2006)

Taken from: http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/20/soldiers-canada.html



> Hundreds of NATO troops stood solemnly Wednesday at Kandahar airfield as the caskets of four Canadian soldiers were loaded, one by one, onto a military airplane for their return home.
> 
> Canadian soldiers held a private ceremony aboard the Hercules to say goodbye to their comrades. (CBC) With bagpipes playing in the background, pallbearers slowly carried the flag-draped caskets of Pte. David Byers, Cpl. Glen Arnold, Cpl. Shane Keating and Cpl. Keith Morley onto an awaiting C-130 Hercules airplane.
> 
> ...


----------



## big bad john (21 Sep 2006)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060921.wsoldier0921/BNStory/National/home

Fallen soldier's family backs mission
TERRY WEBER 

Globe and Mail Update

The family of one of four Canadian soldiers killed in a suicide attack in Afghanistan this week said Thursday they continue to support Canada's mission in the war-torn country despite the sacrifice paid by their son.

Speaking with reporters during an emotional news conference in Saskatoon, Judith Budd – whose son, Corporal Shane Keating, was among the four killed Monday – said she spoke with her son this summer before his departure overseas about the mission and why it was important for Canada to play a role.

“He said, ‘We have to do this, Mom, we have to go there. It's not just us. The world wants us to go there. The Afghan people need us and they want us to be there,'” she said, tearfully recalling the conversation.

“[He said] ‘If we don't do this, this terror and this atrocity is not going to end. We're making a difference. It's working. It's slow. You can't look on a daily basis. It has to be a long term.'”

 Asked about the current debate in Canada over the mission, both Ms. Budd and Mickey Keating, Cpl. Keating's uncle, said the family continues to support the mission.

“Everyone has an opinion, and our family certainly supports the troops in Afghanistan and wish them to stay,” Mr. Keating said. “It is not time for Canada to pull out.”

The comments came as Prime Minister Stephen Harper made his first address before the United Nations, calling for the world to stand behind Canada and the role it is playing in Afghanistan.

“This is the United Nations' strongest mission and therefore our greatest test,” Mr. Harper said.

“Our collective will and credibility are being judged. We cannot afford the fail.”

Cpl. Keating and three other soldiers were killed Monday while on a foot patrol about 30 kilometres west of Kandahar.

They died when a suicide bomber travelling on a bicycle detonated a bomb near Canadian troops conducting a foot patrol in Panjwayi district. A number of other soldiers and civilians – including children – were also injured in the blast.

Reports suggested the attack took place as the soldiers walked along a dirt road after handing out toys, biscuits, balls and school supplies to local children.

The others killed were Corporal Keith Morley, Private David Byers and Corporal Glen Arnold.

Ms. Budd told reporters her son acknowledged the risks during their talk this summer, but urged his mother to look at the bigger picture.

“He said, ‘Most of us will come home and you can't just look at the individuals. Most of us will come home and the one's who don't will have made a difference and it's worth it.'” 

She said Cpl. Keating knew his family feared for him, but he also knew that he had to stand by his commitment to the mission.

“I have to say, nothing, nothing is worth losing a son but everything is worth a man actually being will to take that risk and to die for what he believes in,” she said, her voice shaking with emotion.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2006)

The remains of Corporals Arnold,Keating,Morley and Pte Byers arrived at Trenton. The article has video of the repatriation of each soldier. Very sad. Again my sympathies.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060923/soldier_repatriation_060923/20060923?hub=TopStories


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2006)

From: http://www.canada.com/topics/news/features/afghanistan/story.html?id=2510528c-71a2-48e3-9f58-5f1466cb2912&k=57137



> Afghan mission hits home for Liberal MP Allan Woods, CanWest News Service
> Published: Friday, September 22, 2006
> 
> OTTAWA - He was a hundred metres away from the Afghan man on the bicycle who detonated a bomb, and now the 20-year-old soldier lies in a German hospital. A toe-twitch is the only indication he may have avoided paralysis.
> ...



Follow the link for the full article.


----------



## big bad john (30 Sep 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2006/09/29/morley-mother.html

Slain soldier was 'far from ordinary,' says mother
Last Updated: Friday, September 29, 2006 | 12:55 PM CT 
CBC News 
The mother of a soldier who was killed in Afghanistan earlier this month said Friday that he was a caring man who truly believed he was helping people overseas.

Cpl. Keith Morley, who was from Winnipeg, was one of four soldiers killed by a suicide bomber on Sept. 18.


"In many ways, he grew up an average Canadian boy, but he was far from ordinary," Della Morley said to reporters outside the family home before a private memorial service in the afternoon.

She said her son was someone who deeply cared for his family.

"Children were drawn to him. He could so easily have been one of them. He loved his dog … and laughed at his puppy antics. Keith always found the perfect gift for each and every one of us."


'Served with pride and certainty'

Morley, as well as Pte. David Byers, 22, and Cpl. Shane Keating, 30, was with the 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Shilo, Man.

Funerals for Byers and Keating were also scheduled for Friday, in Ontario and Saskatchewan respectively.

The attack that claimed their lives also killed Cpl. Glen Arnold, who had been stationed with 2 Field Ambulance based out of CFB Petawawa northeast of Ottawa.

Morley's casket returned to Winnipeg on Sept. 23 on what would have been his 31st birthday.

Della Morley said her son first expressed interest in joining the Armed Forces in junior high school. Before going to Afghanistan, he served two tours in Bosnia, in 2001 and 2003.

"He served his country with pride and certainty that missions there and in Afghanistan would better the lives of the people in those troubled nations," she said.

Keating's funeral was also scheduled to take place Friday, in Saskatoon.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Oct 2006)




----------



## new outlook (8 Nov 2006)

I just thought i would write a little note about the bombing on September 18Th, that candy and notebooks were being handed out to children which is not true we were doing a foot patrol and did not hand out anything to the children in the area.and that there was not dozens of cive's hurt in the bombing there was a family of 4 that was hurt.And I know this for a fact as i was 12 feet away from the bomber and was very badly injured myself and am very lucky to even be alive.I lost 4 friends that day and had many other friends hurt.just so people know that there was not dozens of Cive's hurt or children.And i would like to thank all that have wished us a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the straight goods, and best wishes on your recovery. You're all doing us proud.


----------

